# who needs fishing gear to catch slobs



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Azores tuna fisherman , wouldn't mind dropping a jig :doowapsta


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Those are some big bluefin being caught on some cane poles! Biggest fish I've caught on a cane pole is a piggy perch lol


----------

